# How Old is Your Boat



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

There was what I thought an eye opening thread on CF about how old people's boat were. On it 85% of boats were more than 20 years old, and 65% were more than 30 years old.

This really in my mind explained a lot of beliefs etc. that you see in threads and I wonder how this crowd compares, so I figured I would post a similar boat age poll.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Don,
What beliefs are you referring too?

I love my 1971 Alberg 30, she isn't perfect but she has stood the test of time so far!


----------



## donjuanluis (Jun 24, 2013)

mine is 31 years old, with its original main sail and engine...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Just turned 30. I'm taking her back to Maine where she was born to celebrate.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Cruiser2B said:


> Don,
> What beliefs are you referring too?


Pretty much any of the changes a "newer" boat has over what they currently have. That includes layouts and systems/accessories that are common now that weren't normal "back in the day".

I used to think when people trashed "modern" designs they were talking about boat 0-5 years old. But now I know that means boats in the past 30 years


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

38 years young. Very few of the original add ons in place. Many refits to keep her sprightly.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

A friend wanted to buy a new boat. I asked, "What kind"? and she replied "Something with traditional lines, they look more seaworthy". Another friend then said, "The ocean bottom is littered with boats with traditional lines".


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

1981 Nor'sea 27

Undergoing a refit now but still going strong.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

31 this year (1984) but like many boats that are 'looked after' passers-by are surprised to hear this. Not without her warts, nevertheless she's getting us around and doing what we need/want.

The irony is that in this market she's not worth much (maybe $25K max) to replace her even going only 10 years newer would cost that much again, and the 'new' boat likely wouldn't be as well equipped and we'd be starting over on many levels.


----------



## miketaz25 (Nov 4, 2014)

We are 30 years old. IP 31. ( she is my age, hence the we).


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

42 years old, this year. She's one year younger than I.

Aside from a very cosmetically dated interior, and a sagging compression post, she's nearly as good as the day she rolled out of the shed. I'll keep fixing things until she's *better* than new.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

14 years old. Thats 1 year younger than I feel.


----------



## FloridaBoy (May 4, 2014)

41 yrs young. 1971 Morgan MK 2, 35 ft. Everything that matters is newer. Set up to sail. Working on getting the aesthetics down. Sanding, painting, cushion covers, that sort of thing. Talk about antiquated interior! Trying to cover up that brown plastic paneling inside! Kevin


----------



## FloridaBoy (May 4, 2014)

OOPS! 44 yrs young! Got my mind stuck on 41 for some reason. k


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Turned 39 in February, still decades younger than I. One of the nice things about a simple boat is its easier and less expensive to keep what is important up to date and functional. I keep telling myself that the cosmetics don't matter, but keep having a hard time believing myself.
John


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

ccriders said:


> One of the nice things about a simple boat is its easier and less expensive to keep what is important up to date and functional.


What's simple about it?


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

33. But boats are not like other purchases. The hull was built 33 years ago. The winches are also 33 years old, maybe the Groco head. Nothing else is. No part of the rig. No engine part, tank, tube, wire, switch, electronic device, cushion, pump, windlass, etc, etc, is more than 10 to 15 years old.

The sails, BTW, are all under 3 years old. A 30 year old mainsail (above), sheesh!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like mine's the Old Girl among those who have posted, thus far... Launched in 1970, makes her 45 this year... So far, so good, she's in better shape than I was at that age, but then again she's had considerably more 'Work Done' than I have, of course...

Lots of items came due this winter, new genoa and main, for one... Seems I spent half my winter trying to get my radar going after it crapped out last summer, I finally traced the problem to a tiny nick in the cable about halfway up the inside of the mast (naturally)... It was a proud moment to finally bring that unit back to life, my batting average on resurrecting electronic Black Boxes isn't especially stellar, and I had just about resigned myself to admitting defeat, and begin shopping for new... Many, MANY thanks to Dave from AUSPICIOUS for his generous advice and encouragement, looks like my little tub is ready to head towards Where There Be Fog once again...


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Nope, mine is The old gal. 68 Islander. Love that classic look. The previous 3 owners took very good care of her. The one before me was very meticulous and it shows. However like most of us with a few years we do have our issues but small ones. The last three owners have been pilots, what a coincidence eh? This will be no doubt be the only boat I own. At the moment Aeventyr is with Temptation in Langkawi and is very nice in taking care of a few (ok a lot) of things for me (stanchions, heavy cleaning and tossing junk, some electrical issues, installing a smart gauge, sorting out registration etc) hard to do myself since I am temporarily in Nigeria for a few more months. Will order a few things, new stove with oven, another VHF with AIS, 50lb Rocna, more chain and rode for existing 45lb CQR, some interior work. This boat came with all kinds of spares. Learning what the true meaning of what BOAT means. Someday in the near future look for thread that may have the title "Would you let a friend sail your boat to Phuket"? Or something of that nature. Anyway I flew to Malaysia, saw the boat that first day, the second day we hauled it out, inspected then sailed her. I told the broker to get rid of the for sale sign. Anyone in need of a 50lb fishermans anchor?



















You have to admit she has a lovely bow. 
To be continued.....


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

36 yrs. , was laid up in 79' as a kit boat but has been determined to be factory finished at the plant in Costa Mesa Ca. Pretty much everything is original , except running , standing rigging , hoses , ect .


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Turning 40 this month. Since I don't know the exact date, I have to throw a month long party....


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

23 and never been in the water. They come from the factory in various stages of construction. I bought her from the original owner who while finishing her had a nervous breakdown. Now I know why. She goes in the water this season by hook or crook.


----------



## RhodesSwiftsure (Aug 5, 2007)

Built '61, probably did not touch water until 62, so 53 give or take. Do I get a prize  ?

Thankfully older than I, and probably more structurally sound. In fairly desperate need of new paint to deck and possibly topsides. That will be this year's major project, but need to get a few spring sails in first.


----------



## abudoggie (Mar 12, 2014)

39 year old Pearson 28. Rebuilt A4 and relatively new everything else. The bad with all those years is UV wear on the gelcoat and some soft areas here and there. Been a great starter boat for the Chesapeake.


----------



## kernunnos (Mar 31, 2015)

33, 1982 Tanzer 7.5. I made the deal yesterday, she gets new through hulls and bottom paintand a survey as she'll be on the grid, next Monday, then if everything is as I think it is, she'll be mine. The PO had her since '99 and he has been very good with maintenance.
She's my first cruiser, "About Time" how very appropriate my Lady says....


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

1969 P35, Hull #32 so 46. Thankfully older than I am, but over an inch thick solid fiberglass hull and nearly fully recored deck. Damn near everything else on the boat except the furniture and a few portlights has been replaced over the years, a fair bit of which has been in the last ten, so depending on which fraction of the boat you are asking about depends on how old she is...
And I wouldn't trade her for a brand new Hunter at gunpoint.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Captainmeme said:


> 23 and never been in the water. They come from the factory in various stages of construction. I bought her from the original owner who while finishing her had a nervous breakdown. Now I know why. She goes in the water this season by hook or crook.


Awesome! I'm sure that'll be a proud moment for you to see her floating.

Good luck to you.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

RhodesSwiftsure said:


> Built '61, probably did not touch water until 62, so 53 give or take. Do I get a prize  ?


The Swiftsure is really nice boat! We'll have to split the prize, so far,...

My boat is 54 years old this season. The fiberglass hull and deck were first painted decades ago when the gelcoat gave out(I brush them by hand-easy), but still sound. This photo was taken a couple years ago(about, I wasn't aware it was taken). We since have added a new main(and jiffy reefing).

[









The structure and rig(new rigging) are original and many of the mechanical systems are still giving great service. 3rd engine but the interior is original(I varnished it in 2000) and we like the layout a lot.

It was very well built in 1961 and I think that's why it's holding up. It's been a fantastic seasonal sailboat for a family of four sailing coastal New England, and now seems decadent, mostly sailed by just the two of us.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Tom, that's a beautiful interior, the exterior is not bad either. Looking good.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine was built in '67, still has the teak Formica interior. She's a solid, untempermental old gal and a lot younger than me at 48.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't understand! The poll shows 72 % of us are sailing boats over 30 years old. How could this be? Surely we are in dire straits with such aging craft.


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

!975 C & C 25 I just replaced all the thru hulls and seacocks and removed 4 thru hulls that were no longer in use and glassed the holes, new outboard bracket and a new 9.9 high thrust Yamaha. hull was 3/4" thick at thru hull locations and I put 1/2" glass backing plates on top of that. She sails like a dream and is built like a tank. I should be back in the water next week after a fresh coat of bottom paint and a wax job.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

What the poll clearly shows is that we, sailboaters, are cheap SOBs in comparison to our powerboat counterparts. We rarely purchase new boats, while powerboat owners continually update or upgrade every few years. And that, boys and girls, is why the sailboat industry is in heaps of trouble. 

Gary


----------



## sprega (Jun 25, 2002)

"Miss Izzy" has graciously entered her 41st year. She is heart worn and shows her age. But is always ready to slip her mooring lines, get a bone in her teeth and make this old man feel young again.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

49 years old and been there a couple times 66 Spencer s42 here are some shots the problem is my tablet won't let me post pictures Spencer 42 Sloop for sale, 42'0", 1966 | Boatshed Seattle added 2 100 watt solar on top of the dodger


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

'74, far out man.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

_*VICTORIA*_ is 31 YO and like Faster says, we too get comments about how she doesn't look her age. She's aging gracefully and can hold her own on a race course when her crew lives up to her lines. In weather she is safe and kind to her aging crew. I don't know what she's worth but she's not for sale so I don't really care. She received a new starter yesterday and the new FW pump for the potable water is almost fully installed. It's consistent maintenance, but not the same thing twice. So it's all good......


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Find it very interesting the OP did not post how old his boat is? 

I agree with Travlineasy...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Find it very interesting the OP did not post how old his boat is?
> 
> I agree with Travlineasy...


I was the very first poll response. Sorry you were late to the party 

My boat is a kid and I'm a lot older that it (the way a mistress is suppose to be), it was born in 2001.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> What the poll clearly shows is that we, sailboaters, are cheap SOBs in comparison to our powerboat counterparts. We rarely purchase new boats, while powerboat owners continually update or upgrade every few years. And that, boys and girls, is why the sailboat industry is in heaps of trouble.
> 
> Gary


Maybe, but I think it's a different subset of the population. If you're getting around by going fast and noisy vs slow and quiet, you're talking different people types. Not better or worse, mind you, just different. There are plenty of people with older boats that chuck tons more into them than they can be sold for, and don't worry about it because it gives them joy and it's not an investment. You can't take it with you, after all.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don0190 said:


> I was the very first poll response. Sorry you were late to the party
> 
> My boat is a kid and I'm a lot older that it (the way a mistress is suppose to be), it was born in 2001.


No offense.... just didn't see it there... sorry I missed the festivities.

My existing H28.5 is 23 years old... still in excellent shape...

Sold my US Yacht 25 (1982) two weeks ago in Seattle, it was 33 yrs old but looked much more younger due to being very well taken cared of over the years.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> What the poll clearly shows is that we, sailboaters, are cheap SOBs in comparison to our powerboat counterparts. We rarely purchase new boats, while powerboat owners continually update or upgrade every few years. And that, boys and girls, is why the sailboat industry is in heaps of trouble.
> 
> Gary


I don't know how they afford it. I've been writing checks since I purchased my boat, constantly upgrading and improving.

You know the powerboat industry pretty well. I thought I saw a shift from the older heavier classic hulls like a Blackfin with inboards, to more economical hulls, like center consoles with outboard engines, when fuel prices were soaring. I have a friend who loves his old Formula hull, but will re-power every x number of years and sell the old engines.

We don't have to chase fuel economy.

Still, the comment I hear most from guests who come on a sailboat for the first time is: "Gee, Sailing seems like alot of work"

The leaning curve is steeper than turning a key. Attention spans seem shorter?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

* Still, the comment I hear most from guests who come on a sailboat for the first time is: "Gee, Sailing seems like alot of work" *

BINGO!

A true labor of love.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I liken it to the NASCAR set vs just about anything else, although there is a subset of fisherpeople that would probably sail to their favorite places if they got there fast enough to fit it into the time they can alot. I've found that the work/learning curve/intimidation factor of sailing turns them off as powering is more like (but isn't) driving. Healing also seems to turn a bunch off. But mostly, I think it's a combination of ease/speed and willingness to deal with the noise. And alot of people attracted to sailing are just as happy to sail dinghies or go kayaking as invest in a bigger sailboat, so you narrow the pool even more that way. As for sailors, I think Rob Mazza recently wrote that the "ideal" look of a boat is often set in one's psyche around the time that musical tastes are (teenage years) and that, while many will deviate or experiment, the true love of a boat's lines will harken to that time, and people will gravitate to that "look" when they go to buy a new boat. When you have so many bulletproof (or nearly) good old boats around, then most people will quickly say "why would I pay X, when I can pay X/10 for something just as good that will need a little work and won't depreciate as much?" Potentially a fallacious argument, but one that humans make repeatedly about many things.


----------



## wayne williams (Apr 5, 2012)

My boat is a Pearson Vanguard 1964, over fifty years old. Looks better and is in better condition than when built.
Topaz


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

She is 28 this year. 









She's not perfect, but she is in better shape, and definitely more loved, than when we first met.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Still, the comment I hear most from guests who come on a sailboat for the first time is: *"Gee, Sailing seems like alot of work" *


Yup, it certainly does...


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Hull laid up in 1971.
She's my third boat, and the best of the bunch so far.
I have no issues with Modern (anywhere between 5-29 years) boats, but this was the only way I could afford a boat that size, and afford to maintain her systems.

Good poll idea - definitely eye-opening!


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

My girl is from 1978; I'm just a bit older. 



travlineasy said:


> What the poll clearly shows is that we, sailboaters, are cheap SOBs in comparison to our powerboat counterparts. We rarely purchase new boats, while powerboat owners continually update or upgrade every few years. And that, boys and girls, is why the sailboat industry is in heaps of trouble.


I have always thought that the vibration of the larger (and often more numerous) engines added to the impact of crashing into every wave reduced the longevity of power boat hulls. Not that sailing is always easy on the hull, I'd say it often is; whereas power boating (I would think) is almost always tough on the hull. Also charting the shallows at 25kts is much different from doing it at 5kts. It seems that after 20 years of being pushed around by 2 big V8's, the hull would have had enough.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

CarbonSink62 said:


> My girl is from 1978; I'm just a bit older.
> 
> I have always thought that the vibration of the larger (and often more numerous) engines added to the impact of crashing into every wave reduced the longevity of power boat hulls. Not that sailing is always easy on the hull, I'd say it often is; whereas power boating (I would think) is almost always tough on the hull. Also charting the shallows at 25kts is much different from doing it at 5kts. It seems that after 20 years of being pushed around by 2 big V8's, the hull would have had enough.


Yet there are lower powered wooden runabouts that are still in use and excellent condition from the 50s. Another analogy is that there are people that furnish their homes using IKEA or Pottery Barn or some other new furniture place and people (like me) that have almost exclusively antiques or well used but well kept furniture. Again- different strokes and different kettles.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

PS- and it ain't because I'm cheap. I just like good value and well built things, of which I often find modern mass manufacturing to be lacking in both.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Don0190 said:


> What's simple about it?


Well, you see that other poll about what gear do you have? My boat has none of that stuff. Which lets me sail when I go sailing. Also reduces maintenance time, which is already more than I really care for.
John


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

My Rafiki was christened in 1977, making her 38 years old this year. Full keel, heavy displacement, enough solid teak on her that I could retire on the proceeds if I ever sold her for the wood. Lovely ... if I can stay up with the varnishing .


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My Morgan 33 OI was built in 1973, she still looks and sails great, and when I no longer can physically sail, I'm confident that someone else will get a lot of years out of her.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Man SN is full of old boats. So for now on any BS trash posting about "modern" boats I'm going to put down to envy.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Man SN is full of old boats. So for now on any BS trash posting about "modern" boats I'm going to put down to envy.


Yeah, well, that's OK... I doubt I'm alone here in putting your perspective on this down to some deep-seated defensiveness as a result of your ownership of a particular 'Brand'...

Looks like my next delivery will be of an 'older' Valiant 42... If you prefer to believe that, in reality, I'm secretly wishing it was a brand new Hunter instead, go right ahead...


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

That's hilarious. Do you own a Hunter Don? When I posted my comment I had no idea, I promise! I still stand by it...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Yeah, well, that's OK... I doubt I'm alone here in putting your perspective on this down to some deep-seated defensiveness as a result of your ownership of a particular 'Brand'...


As opposed to your deep seated don't miss a chance to do some trashing, posted over and over, of modern boats :laugher


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> As opposed to your deep seated don't miss a chance to do some trashing, posted over and over, of modern boats :laugher


Yes, and my opinions are all 100% BS, of course, given the fact I've had no experience whatsoever sailing any "modern" boats, Average White Boat production, or otherwise...



The fact that I have probably "trashed" many of the features of a particular high-end semi-custom Boat of The Year build from a renowned Dutch yard more on sailing forums over the years than any other single boat, seems quite beyond your ability to grasp...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> seems quite beyond your ability to grasp...


My ability to grasp things from you have long been over overshadowed by your single minded bitterness of any modern boat. I have no issue with any boat really, as opposed to your everyday insulting crap. Basically in your world 10,000s of modern boat owners are idiots, yet you don't feel that maybe it is you.

Please feel free to keep it coming as of course you know more about other people's boats than they do.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

The only way to truly know would be to see how well your boat is holding up 40 years from now. None of us (or not many) will be around to say "see I told you so". I'm happy with my old boat, and if anyone else is happy with their new one, good on 'em. To each his own.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jerryrlitton said:


> Nope, mine is The old gal. 68 Islander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly extraordinary shape for a boat that old Jerry.

Fiberglass is amazing stuff.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The trend is holding.. ie that 70% of us are on boats 30+ years old.. Says something for the heyday of production boat builders, doesn't it?


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

Our G.S. 37 is 36 this year! Had a new engine in 94 by p/o #2! We are #4. She still has her original sails, and interior, alas she finally needs new cushions. I am in the process of rehabbing some of her interior, and exterior! Port light lenses, hatch lenses, re-bedding hardware, original seacocks (just rebuilt), etc. She has been out of the water since 2010, due to medical reasons, but when she goes back in this season, she will be ready for another 36 yrs. We may even spring for new sails next year, although the originals still keep her moving spritely.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

My Cal is 47 this year. Don't know what all has been changed, but she is in pretty good shape, aside from the rudder post (there is the thread in G&M I started).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

With the rains coming down here in Belleville my work getting the boat ready for launch has stopped, so instead I've been pondering this data. Quite frankly, I am surprised that 2/3rd of respondents have boats 30+ years old. The nearly identical distribution is reported over at the same CF poll. Given the tenor of most discussions here, and on CF, I certainly would not have guessed this.


----------



## wayne williams (Apr 5, 2012)

I look at this discussion in the way I view my neighbors dog. He has a bull dog that you cant get near because when it turns its head it throws slobber three feet in every direction. Point is that it isnt my dog. If he likes it thats just fine with me. My boat is fifty years old and beautiful, makes sense to me but to other people not so much.
Dark Wing Duck, regards


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks JonB


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

SloopJonB said:


> Truly extraordinary shape for a boat that old Jerry.
> 
> Fiberglass is amazing stuff.


Jerry,

She really gets up and goes. Light winds yesterday in the 7-11 knot range, close reach at 60 degrees, 6.7 knots in 10.5 knots of breeze. Will continue to shake the old gal down for you......


----------



## kernunnos (Mar 31, 2015)

laffin my "stern" off


----------



## MtHopeBay (Jul 10, 2008)

'67 Cal 36 so she's still 12 years younger than me. My neighbor at the marina noted that she is the same age as my boat. As I have stepped up in size and perceived "seaworthiness" I've gone older: '82 Balboa 24, '74 Catalina 27, '67 Cal 36. Now I think I'm happy with where I am. Plus I'm broke and too close to retirement to get bigger and older. The boat that is.


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

hi Sabreman
I am currently looking at a mk 1 38 sabre, similar to yours. It is in need of everything, sails, running rigging etc. I was reading a few of your posts, could you confirm that he 38 is solid fiberglass below the waterline
Thanks 
Ross


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Skipping Stone was built in 1981, so that would make her 34 years old. But seeing as how she was a NE boat for at least 19 years of that time, I think I'd have to take about ten years off her age because she was hauled, winterized and covered for at least 19 of those years.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just as a hunch, my guess would be, 30-40 years ago:


There was a boating boom
Fiberglass boats at the time were being overbuilt (so they last)
Many current owners have had their boat for 10 years or more, so the boat wasn't all that big, when bought
Value


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

titustiger27 said:


> Just as a hunch, my guess would be, 30-40 years ago:
> 
> 
> There was a boating boom
> ...


Fixed


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Fixed


Are you implying I am not good looking *NOW!!!*


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

titustiger27 said:


> Are you implying I am not good looking *NOW???*


Another situation where: :worthless:

Otherwise we can't tell


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Faster said:


> Another situation where: :worthless:
> 
> Otherwise we can't tell


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

seaner97 said:


> I liken it to the NASCAR set vs just about anything else, although there is a subset of fisherpeople that would probably sail to their favorite places if they got there fast enough to fit it into the time they can alot. I've found that the work/learning curve/intimidation factor of sailing turns them off as powering is more like (but isn't) driving. Healing also seems to turn a bunch off. But mostly, I think it's a combination of ease/speed and willingness to deal with the noise. And alot of people attracted to sailing are just as happy to sail dinghies or go kayaking as invest in a bigger sailboat, so you narrow the pool even more that way. As for sailors, I think Rob Mazza recently wrote that the "ideal" look of a boat is often set in one's psyche around the time that musical tastes are (teenage years) and that, while many will deviate or experiment, the true love of a boat's lines will harken to that time, and people will gravitate to that "look" when they go to buy a new boat. When you have so many bulletproof (or nearly) good old boats around, then most people will quickly say "why would I pay X, when I can pay X/10 for something just as good that will need a little work and won't depreciate as much?" Potentially a fallacious argument, but one that humans make repeatedly about many things.


And from my perception and budget, there is no way we could ever afford a $250,000 new boat! That's my house cost! But we can put out the $20 or $25k for a solid older boat, and then update as we go along. And from my admittedly limited perspective, even if we could afford it, the difference between a friend's newer boat and another's older boat wouldn't be worth the huge cost difference. But I can be a cheap person with big purchases!


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

36 years young... no end in sight.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nancyleeny said:


> And from my perception and budget, there is no way we could ever afford a $250,000 new boat! That's my house cost! But we can put out the $20 or $25k for a solid older boat, and then update as we go along. And from my admittedly limited perspective, even if we could afford it, the difference between a friend's newer boat and another's older boat wouldn't be worth the huge cost difference. But I can be a cheap person with big purchases!


I think people also balance costs.. when they are cheap (or not rich)

I might go out sailing 10 times at best this summer... Owning a boat that is 32 years old that cost me $1,027..... and say I sell the boat for (at least) $800 and during my ownership use it 15 times.. that means sailing cost me $15 per use.

That works for me...

Now, like many here, I live on that boat... My size and space is more important and perhaps I go way higher.

However, I am one of those hippie types that believes in reuse, recycle

*AND *that 30 year old boat (or house for that matter) functions just as well as new.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

50 year old Alberg 35 still going still beautiful


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

1981 Edel 665
Bought Aug 2012 for $800 including cradle and 2001 Honda 8HP
Sailed 2013, 2014....2015 launch May 13


----------



## lumpy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wasn't sure which catagory to put my boat in, she turns 30 this year so is it 20-30 or 30-40? I chose 20-30, a lady always likes it when you under estimate her age.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It is interesting to see the distribution here. The exact same poll on CF produced a nearly identical breakdown. I assume this has to do with the cost-benefit analysis that weighs in favour of older boats. It will be interesting to see if this pattern remains the same as the decades go on. Will today's modern designs become tomorrow's classics? Will they then be as anachronistic as many of the 30+ year old boats named here?

Time will tell.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure anachronistic is the right word when the largest of the hinkleys and Bob Perry's new project have distinctly traditional designs and lines. If I had that kind of coin, I'd get one of those, but as my wife said when we were dock walking in Nice "Our boat is prettier than any of these new ones." I have to agree with her.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

41 years young, second spar, third or fourth engine, countless sails, 3rd ap, 4th set of instruments......boats are just an amalgamation of bits and pieces and can be kept going for a long time. If the hull is sound and parts are replaced regularly a boat can be kept in better then new condition.


----------



## sailingsteve (Jan 12, 2015)

This made me just realize that mine just turned 40 this year, thinking of updating the cabin for her present.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> 41 years young, second spar, third or fourth engine, countless sails, 3rd ap, 4th set of instruments......boats are just an amalgamation of bits and pieces and can be kept going for a long time. If the hull is sound and parts are replaced regularly a boat can be kept in better then new condition.


Starting to sound like Abe Lincoln's axe.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

SJB, you know our boat.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

12 years old. We bought it 2 years ago, practically brand new. Certainly the newest boat I've ever owned. Wife loves it, I love it. 2004 Catalina 400. Works for me.


----------



## Midnight Mist (Jan 17, 2013)

1972 Pearson 30. I'm the 3rd owner. Boat was on the hard for 16 yrs. and My wife and I bought her back to life 3 yrs ago. Had to replace the engine last year, which was the original. This year we are fixing up the interior. New galley, curtains, cushions. Updating electrical system. Adding all this up, probly could have bought a new boat! But, the old girl still handles great and is a pleasure to sail! There's just something about an old boat.


----------



## WOODMAN7 (Jan 25, 2015)

We have a 1972 Catalina hull number 712. has lived its whole life in Coeurd'Alene lake. Has original upholstery, even the cushions beeds are not cracked. Sales are original... its like sail a origanil antique. Great boat, good head room. We are blessed.:2 boat:


----------



## Matt (Aug 11, 2015)

1980 Edel 820 center cockpit, she doesnt look her age. 10 years ago the compression post bent and she demasted (previous owner racing her too hard) despite this theres very little gelcoat cracking and i've got pretty much every bell and whistle you would want to fit on a 28 footer. 
this fall shes getting a major refit, in particular we're blowing the locker on the port side aswell as the nav station and putting a hallway to the aft cabin.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

1967 Morgan 24/25 
Hull # 160
View attachment 54986
the refit continues new sails last year, interior cuddies finished this year. Re-wire to abyc etc very positive boat light helm and responsive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> There was what I thought an eye opening thread on CF about how old people's boat were. On it 85% of boats were more than 20 years old, and 65% were more than 30 years old.
> .


turns out that Sailnetters have older boats than CFers


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

So… are Sailnetters older than CFers?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Or poorer? Or perhaps just wiser .

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I would guess that people on CF are more liveaboard and long distance cruising while we have a fairly decent daysail and weekender representation here. I can imagine that modern,commodious interiors and 'one footitis' may be more of a driving factor when you spend that much time aboard, as well as a higher premium on better VMG that comes with some newer designs.
Or maybe we just like prettier boats.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

seaner97 said:


> . . . . . . . as well as a higher premium on better VMG that comes with some newer designs.
> Or maybe we just like prettier boats.


When I think of a voyage to the islands, VMG is not at the forefront of my thinking. An extra day or two at sea is really not a hardship for me. I surely wouldn't put another heap of money on the table for VMG.

But while I do think that my 1989 Morgan 44 has a better chance of extreme survival than my mate's 2013 Oceanis 40, I can't say that I don't envy his VMG or that his boat speed isn't pretty.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Just went young from a 1966 Hinterhoeller to a 1978 Bombay Pilothouse... But I was wondering if the age of our boats says more about who uses this forum than about our boats. I am thinking those wealthy enough to buy newer boats don't need all the help we find here in fixing stuff cuz they can typically pay to get the work done...


----------

